# Synchronika



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Synchronika , Zenith , Specialita , Chemex


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Very nice....that cup looks massive lol


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> Very nice....that cup looks massive lol


 Haha i usually have that as a latte with a double shot


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Akula said:


> Haha i usually have that as a latte with a double shot


 I see nothing wrong with a 18g in -> 36g out under 250ml of cold milk, steamed (totalling approx. 350ml).


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> I see nothing wrong with a 18g in -> 36g out under 250ml of cold milk, steamed (totalling approx. 350ml).


 Sometimes ill have a smaller cup and split the double shot with 200ml of steamed milk


----------



## scotty38 (Oct 24, 2016)

oooh now that's nice...

@MediumRoastSteam One of these would sort my ECM HX versus Profitec DB dilemma 😃


----------



## Mrb2020 (Mar 6, 2016)

Stunning looking machine, metal envy!!


----------



## SiiJar (Jan 2, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## Raffael (Jan 26, 2021)

Looks lovely! Thinking about a Synchronika myself, possibly even in anthracite although not sure the extra money is justified...


----------



## Emily (Dec 27, 2020)

I like the idea of your mini shelves for the accessories.


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

Lovely looking set-up! Can I ask what's that inside the Eureka? or am I just seeing things?


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

condy01 said:


> ...Can I ask what's that inside the Eureka? or am I just seeing things?


 It looks like an oversize gingernut biscuit to me :classic_wink:


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

Rumpelstiltskin said:


> It looks like an oversize gingernut biscuit to me :classic_wink:


 🤣


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

Emily said:


> I like the idea of your mini shelves for the accessories.


 That was just something i put together at work while i found something more suitable , was struggling to find anything i liked but @Catlady101 showed me this so i bought one :

Slate 2 tier stand

absolutely fits the bill ☺


----------



## Akula (Oct 1, 2020)

condy01 said:


> Lovely looking set-up! Can I ask what's that inside the Eureka? or am I just seeing things?


 Haha its the wooden lid of one of the tea/coffee/sugar caddies from the kitchen 😅 just to keep a bit of weight on the beans


----------



## 8144 (Oct 9, 2014)

Akula said:


> Haha its the wooden lid of one of the tea/coffee/sugar caddies from the kitchen 😅 just to keep a bit of weight on the beans


 Nice!!


----------

